# Mehrtagestour in den Alpen



## eurytos (12. April 2009)

Servus Leute & Frohe Ostern !!!

bin seit wenigen Minuten hier angemeldet,
und möchte auch gleich einen Beitrag schreiben:

habe diesen Sommer vor mit einem Kumpel eine 
MTB tour in den Bergen zu starten, der erste Gedanke viel dann darauf das man die Alpen von Obersdorf nach Riva di Garda überqueren könne,
habe aber mitlerweile diesen gedanken angelegt,
da ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört habe das es sehr heftig sei !

Mein Kumpel und ich sind noch keine Konditions-Profis und fahren nur in den 
Mittelgebirgen (in Hessens Wälder)

Würde gerne ein paar Vorschläge bekommen 
welche Touren man machen könnte, z.B. von Hütte zu Hütte. 
(für mittelmässig geübte)
hat jemand touren in dieser Art gemacht?!

DANKE im vorraus 

GRuss !


----------



## Roberino (12. April 2009)

Servus

ja, ich habe schon ein paar einfache Touren gemacht. Schau dich einfach mal auf meiner Seite um: www.robsbiketouren.de unter Touren wirst du fündig.

Aber wieso soll Oberstdorf > Riva heftig sein? Kommt immer auf die Streckenführung drauf an.

Wieviel KM und Höhenmeter traut ihr euch zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. April 2009)

Servus!
Karwendelrunde - 4 Tage Spaß am Stück. Wennst willst, kannst das Ganze verlängern.

http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/203/65/lang,germani/

Die Tour könnte man mit Trails noch etwas peppen.


----------



## eurytos (13. April 2009)

Aber wieso soll Oberstdorf > Riva heftig sein? Kommt immer auf die Streckenführung drauf an.

Wieviel KM und Höhenmeter traut ihr euch zu?

Hmm...

Wieviel KM und Höhenmeter wir uns zu trauen kann man nicht genau sagen,
würde mal sagen 40 km am Tag und c.a 1300 Höhenmeter... so grob gesagt.

das Problem ist das die Tour dann zeitlich immer länger wird wenn man 
sich zeit und ruhe lässt..


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2009)

Es muss ja nicht immer ein Alpencross sein. Es gibt auch andere schöne Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen die man auch als Rundtour fahren kann was An- und Abreise einfacher macht.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. April 2009)

hi,

karwendel ist immer nett zum "einstieg", aber auch ein leichter alpencroiss wäre denkbar (ggf. start nähe brenner und auf direktem weg gen gardasee, das geht ganz gut in 7 tagen mit um die 1500 hm am tag).

ansonsten rundtour in den dolomiten etc.

hängt natürlich auch von euren trail-fertigkeiten ab, was ihr fahren könnt und wollt.

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## deerhunter (14. April 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> karwendel ist immer nett zum "einstieg", aber auch ein leichter alpencroiss wäre denkbar


 
Ich kann dir mindestens 4 Touren im Karwendel und Wetterstein nennen, nach denen du dich nach einem "leichten" Alpencross sehnen wirst.

Wers heftig will und es noch blutig mag, muss gar nicht weit weg fahren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. April 2009)

... weil ich so gscheit mit peppen und so war: Auf so ner Pfefferschote von Trail, der in die Karwendltour rein paßt, hats mich glatt mal wieder hin glegt. Hab vor lauter Kampf mit den Elemente gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich im Bachbett dahin galoppiere. Der strenge Winter hat doch ein paar Änderungen gebracht. 30 Meter hinter mir wär die Ausfahrt gewesen - daran konnte ich mich nicht mehr erinnern bzw. konnte ich nicht erkennen. Erst als der Bub im Bachbett lag, wurde ihm bewußt, daß er früher raus hätte müssen. 

Bezüglich den hämmernden Runden im Karwendel, die einen Alpencross verblassen lassen: Das sind aber für gewöhnlich nicht die Standardpfade, die man bei seinem ersten Aufenthalt im Karwendel reitet.

Außerdem würde ich eine "einfachere" Rundtour auf vernünftigen Wegen einem einfachen Asphalt Alpencross vorziehen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. April 2009)

die "standard karwendel-acht" ist fahrtechnisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, das meinte ich damit. schwierige trails sind da an sich nicht dabei (wobei man im karwendel / wetterstein natürlich auch viele spannende trails hat, die einen ordentlich fordern).

landschaftlich ist's super, man muss nicht sooo weit anreisen und man hat halt mal einen guten einstieg. bevor man alpencross durch die täler fährt ist das dann sicher besser. aber sonst eben einfach eine rundtour konzipieren oder eben alpencross etwas südlicher starten und ggf. vorm gardasee aufhören oder eben die option offen lassen, noch 2-3 tage weiter zu kurbeln, wenn man sich am ende noch gut fühlt für den "endspurt" zum lago ...


----------



## dievole (14. April 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountainbike/touren/ergebnis/suedtirol_tourensuche.php

Die Fanes Sennes Rundtour war dabei mein erster Einstieg in den Dolomiten/Südtirol mit Hüttenübernachtung


----------



## eurytos (14. April 2009)

Danke für dei Vielen Tipps 

ich werde mal bescheid geben,
wo es entgültig hin geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (15. April 2009)

wir machen im Juli diese mittelschwere Tour:
http://www.bikealpin.de/_data/98/strecke.jpg

es gibt aber auch noch eine leichte, allerdings von Garmisch aus:






Diese hat nur 4200 Höhenmeter und 350 km Länge.

Für die Planung über die Alpen gibt es einen Online Transalp Routenplaner:
Dieser wirft dann auch für jede Etappe die Länge u. Höhenmeter aus:

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/Themen/MTB-Transalp/


----------

